# Hysteroscopy experiences?



## nylaboo (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi,

I am due to have a hysteroscopy next Tuesday 28th (as long as AF has been and gone by then).
Just interested in anyone's experiences of this procedure. I am a little nervous! Have got that day and following day off work. Having procedure done under sedation.
Am I to expect much pain or bleeding after?

I appreciate any advice.

Thanks xx


----------



## michelleag (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi Nylaboo,
no need for you to worry about having a hysteroscopy its a very simple procedure,
you will have some bleeding after just for a few days and you might have some cramping but its nothing to worry about
you can take a pain killer. 
hopefully you will get a good result. i had a general anaesthetic ,they put a tiny little camera into your womb and have a
good look around they found a fibroid when i had my hysteroscopy and i had it removed a few weeks later.
hope it all goes well for you


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey,

I started this thread a few months back and thought it might be of interest to you 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=225015.0

xxx


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Nylaboo,

I had one a couple of years ago under GA but no probs apart from spotting and a bit of pain,they will do it with a local if your game lol. The biggest problem I had was with the nurses after the procedure as they thought I had gone in for a termination and offered me councilling and someone to talk too after.The most pain I had was taking out the needle in my arm after.Good luck nothing to worry about   

Shaz xx


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hi Nyla, I recently had a hysteroscopy and it was fine. I had a GA and the most painful bit was the sore throat from the breathing tube, which I don't think you need with sedation so you should be fine!
I took some nurofen after for some period like pain and had some bleeding/spotting for a few days. 
Good luck, am sure you will be ok xx


----------



## niccad (Apr 28, 2009)

Nylaboo - I had a hysteroscopy just before I started stimming this cycle. The sedation was lovely and I just had a bit of period pain afterwards. I went back to work the next day and was absolutely fine. Good luck x


----------



## nylaboo (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks all for advice! Feeling much more at ease now!


----------



## angelisey (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi nylaboo, I had a hysteroscopy in July and found it ok.  I wasnt sedated just had a local anaesthetic.  Having just had Egg Collection yesterday under sedation I would say the hysteroscopy was definatley the more pleasant of the two!  It is quite a quick procedure so you'll be fine.  

I had a little bit of bleeding for a week after and was back to work after a couple days.

Good luck, dont worry about it, you'll be fine xx.


----------



## vicsut (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi,

I had a hysteroscopy under GA on Thursday (3 days ago) and it went fine.Still spotting a bit and period like cramping in front and back (which I have actually been a bit concerned about until I read these threads!!!).Quite tired and keep having to sit down as aching in stomach and back quite bad but everyone is different I suppose. I am due my period in a couple of days aswell and always get pain a couple of days before so could be a culmination of that too.

Don't worry about the procedure though...it will be fine 

Vic


----------



## nylaboo (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice will let you know how it goes...


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

I've had 7 hysteroscopies.  Had one on it's own and 6 alongside laparoscopies....all under general anaesthetic.

It's a standard procedure and if you're having it done on it's own, shouldn't take too long although depends on whether it's purely diagnostic or will involve some form of surgery...mine have all involved some form of surgery such as removal of polyps, uterine adhesions and/or correction to uterine septum.

You may find you have some cramping and bleeding afterwards...also a bit of bloating...and you'll most probably feel pretty tender and sore for some time.  Unless you actually need surgery to remove/correct something, there is no actual surgery involved...no incisions at all.  A scope on the end of a fine catheter is inserted via the cervix through into the womb to check everything inside.

Most hysteroscopies will be day cases, some with no anaesthetic at all  but you'd need to check with your clinic about that.  The time I had hysteroscopy on it's own was a day case, under GA but I had surgery and was signed off for a week....many women are just in/out in a few hours and signed off maybe for a day or so if have had GA.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## nylaboo (Feb 27, 2010)

Well... I survived. Felt a bit of pain during procedure but sedation worked pretty well. Still a bit woozy now! Dr found some scar tissue which he removed.
Painkillers theygave me just beginning to wear off now so may be reaching for the paracetamol soon!

Thanks again for everyones support xxx


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 8, 2007)

Glad everything went ok   

xxx


----------



## Hope297 (Feb 21, 2008)

michelle - can I ask why they didnt remove the fibroid during the hysterodcopy? I'm having one next month and the consultant said it the fibroid is in the uterus they will remoe it - is this not normal?

Thanks

Hope


----------



## michelleag (Aug 18, 2010)

hi hope,
my fibroid was at the top of my womb on the 'outside'. it was growing over to my ovaries and around my f tubes.
the hysterodcopy only see's whats going on inside the womb and the tubes. i had he hysterodcopy two years before  had fibroid removed. 
i think it might be a good idea to ask your doctor to do an ultrasound as well as the hysterodcopy so they can see if there is anything oing on outside you womb that might be affecting your fertility.
hope it all goes really well for you


----------



## michelleag (Aug 18, 2010)

me again
ment to say the first time i had it done they found a small fibroid inside they did'nt take to out that day. the doctor said it was doing no harm, i think he was beeing lazy i was not happy and went back a few weeks later and got them to remove it.  
its a very simple op.xx


----------

